# Woche eines Jahres rausfinden



## cello (14. Apr 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte die Woche eines Jahres wissen, weiß leider nicht, wie das geht. In Calendar habe ich nichts gefunden. Da gibt es so tolle Sachen wie get(DAY_OF_WEEK) aber leider nicht das Feld DAY_OF_YEAR. Hat jmd. eine Idee?

Gruß Marcel

PS.: Ich benutze das SDK für Sony-Handys


----------



## bummerland (14. Apr 2004)

versuch mal WEEK_OF_YEAR:

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/util/Calendar.html#WEEK_OF_YEAR


----------



## cello (14. Apr 2004)

Danke,

aber das Field gibt es nur in der "normalen" SDK und nicht in J2ME


----------

